# Wrangler, I just had to have one!



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I opted for the all black and ordered a set of wood grips direct from Ruger. There is nothing out there that can beat the Wrangler for the money.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slugo said:


> I opted for the all black and ordered a set of wood grips direct from Ruger. There is nothing out there that can beat the Wrangler for the money.
> View attachment 17941


I don't know about that? Just kidding.

Actually you made an excellent choice. I opted for the .22 Bearcat "Shopkeeper" and the .44 Magnum Super Blackhawk "Bisley". Ruger makes exceptionally strong revolvers both in double and single action. I don't think you could ever wear one out. Mine were just hadda' haves too. The problem is when do we stop?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

This 1971 Single Six Convertible is going to my oldest grandson. I bought it used in excellent condition back in the 90s.


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks Great


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun Slugo!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Colt style Ruger revolvers are the best, period. 5 star construction and the most durable!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slugo said:


> Colt style Ruger revolvers are the best, period. 5 star construction and the most durable!


Definitely the most durable. But I like my Uberti/Cimmaron's the best of all my SA revolvers. I love the "Lightening" style grip frames. It's the way Colt should have designed and made them. They are extremely well made revolvers. The blueing and case hardening is among the best I've seen. I bought those just to look at and admire. I've never even cocked the hammers on those guns.

The all stainless "Doc Holliday" I may shoot some day. After all I don't have to be concerned about finish wear. They all are indeed works of art. Probably the best looking revolvers that I own.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Are any of you familiar with the Stampede single actions? I only recently came across these guns. They are made by Uberti to Beretta's specifications and claim to be a Colt clone but they have a transfer bar. I also read that the standard trigger pull is about 2 lbs. which seems kind of risky to me.
I'll stick with Taylor's & Company when I buy the two cowboy guns I've been wanting.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Are any of you familiar with the Stampede single actions? I only recently came across these guns. They are made by Uberti to Beretta's specifications and claim to be a Colt clone but they have a transfer bar. I also read that the standard trigger pull is about 2 lbs. which seems kind of risky to me.
> I'll stick with Taylor's & Company when I buy the two cowboy guns I've been wanting.


Taylor's & Company is a distributer of Uberti. They do not manufacture their cowboy guns. I don't believe they manufacture any of their guns?


*Review: Taylor's & Co. 1873 Cattleman Gunfighter*
www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2015/3/9/...
Taylor's offers several models of the 1873 Cattleman which are manufactured in Italy by Uberti, a well-known Italian gun manufacturing company that is now owned and operated by Beretta Holding.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm aware that Taylor's does not make guns. They order from Uberti and then their gunsmiths do upgrades like internal polishing, tuning and custom springs. So you can buy a stock Uberti off the shelf or you can buy a Taylor's & Company single action and have an improved Colt clone right out of the box.
Yes, Beretta Holding owns Beretta USA, Uberti, Benelli and a couple of other gun companies.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Saw this post earlier and took my Heritage out to the range today and had a good ole time plinking. Seems like a fine Plinker for what I paid for it. Runs great, and has been for about 7 years now. Also ran a box of 22.magums which are more fun. Shot a box of 357 out of my Ruger Convertible.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like a rattler is ready to strike in that last photo!!??


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

For the money that Wrangler is tempting. Looks like my first handgun 40 years ago, H&R 686 .22. $129.95 at K-Mart or Walmart, can't remember.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Babbalou1956 said:


> For the money that Wrangler is tempting. Looks like my first handgun 40 years ago, H&R 686 .22. $129.95 at K-Mart or Walmart, can't remember.


The good old days! Take me back!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Picked up a Cimmaron Frontier .45 LC today. This gun has by far the smoothest action of all my Cimmaron/Uberti SA revolvers. In fact it's got the smoothest action of all my SA revolvers. There's absolutely no friction at all. It's almost as if its got roller bearings.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a question for you, desertman. Where do you stand in the Uberti vs Pietta comparison? I've researched this a time or two and found that quite a few people liked them both equally while just a few seem to prefer one over the other. More searches may change that though.
After a lot of comparing models on Taylor's website I've finally settled on the two single actions that I will be ordering first which are made by Uberti and the two that I'll order after that which are made by Pietta. When I selected these models I did not look at the manufacturer, I just picked the models I liked. 
Since you have quite a few single actions I'm interested in your opinions on these two manufacturers.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I have a question for you, desertman. Where do you stand in the Uberti vs Pietta comparison? I've researched this a time or two and found that quite a few people liked them both equally while just a few seem to prefer one over the other. More searches may change that though.
> After a lot of comparing models on Taylor's website I've finally settled on the two single actions that I will be ordering first which are made by Uberti and the two that I'll order after that which are made by Pietta. When I selected these models I did not look at the manufacturer, I just picked the models I liked.
> Since you have quite a few single actions I'm interested in your opinions on these two manufacturers.


I've never owned or even handled a Pietta. To be honest with you I just walked into the gun store saw what I liked and bought what I own on the spot. From what I understand is that Pietta's have to be ordered? But I don't know for sure? I'm saying this as I've never seen them at any of the gun stores that I've shopped at, ever. Davidson's here in Arizona which is a major firearms distributor doesn't even carry them. I've ordered guns from them before through my local dealer and got them on the same or the next day.

Indeed Taylor's are made by Uberti. I don't know what the deal is with that? I think that they are a distributor of Uberti made products? Or does Uberti make guns specifically for Taylor's and puts the Taylor name on them? Again I don't know as I've never ordered a gun from them or handled or seen one.

As far as Uberti/Cimmaron goes. The Uberti is like a Buick and the Cimmaron is like a Cadillac. Both are made by the same company. The Buick is great car but the Cadillac is just that much better. The Cimmaron's have a much smoother action than the Uberti. Other than my Cimmaron "Doc Holliday" which is all stainless I don't plan on ever shooting or carrying the others. I want to keep them in pristine condition. With an all stainless steel gun I don't have the issue of holster wear and small nicks, dings and scratches can be just polished out.

Ruger single action revolvers are the real work horses and are meant to be carried and shot often. Although the finish is not as nice as some of the others. They are built like tanks and will handle the hottest of loads and it's unlikely that you will ever wear one out. I own both Ruger and S&W revolvers. The fit, finish and the actions of the S&W's are nicer than the Ruger's. But when push comes to shove the Ruger's will take a beating and keep on going. That they are one heavy duty revolver is an understatement that's for sure. As you can see the frames, barrels and cylinders are beefier by a lot. The same goes for their SA revolvers when compared to the Uberti/Cimmaron's.

If you plan on doing a lot of shooting with your SA revolver the Ruger is definitely the way to go. If you're looking to buy an awesome looking clone of a Colt Model 1873 without the hefty price tag you can't go wrong with the Uberti, Cimmaron, Pietta line of firearms. That's not to say that they can't be shot and carried often. As they are well made replica's of Colt's 1873's. But as for me they're just too damn nice for that purpose. I bought mine primarily as collectors. If you're gonna' shoot your Uberti/Cimmaron's go for the all stainless. You don't see too many blued guns produced any more.


----------

